

Crocodoc, inDinero and ReadyForZero on NBC's Press:Here - pg
http://blog.crocodoc.com/crocodoc-featured-on-nbcs-presshere

======
rdamico
_Three brand new CEOs who know all the tricks sit down for a wide ranging
conversation about success in Silicon Valley._

I had a lot of fun during this interview but certainly wouldn't claim to know
all the tricks to being a CEO (ha!). That topic has already been covered
exceptionally well here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2396120>

If anything I think the gist of our conversation was about learning from past
mistakes and refusing to quit no matter what -- and as a result, learning to
make better decisions over time. That and the notion that a good team will
always trump a good idea.

~~~
stevedewald
I'll echo "refusing to quit" being a key driver of success. I also won't claim
to know all the tricks, but it seems like pg's standing assertion that
founders' determination is the highest correlating factor to success is true,
at least in my experience.

